# candy truffles



## banqueteer (Feb 8, 2001)

I've offered to do truffles for a friend for her wedding guests. I'll keep them in the frig up until use, but for how long can they be held safely out. Should I include a little note with each gift that it needs to be refrigerated?


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

They can stay out for a week or two. A note can't hurt.


----------

